# help with living room TV placement



## sgdsmalley (Mar 30, 2015)

I am having a hard time coming up with a layout for this living room. I would like to have a suitable layout that allows for the TV to be placed in a position that allows us to still see the fireplace, if possible. The previous owners had it above the fireplace but I would really like to avoid doing this. Any thoughts/ideas would be helpful! 

Thanks


----------



## Hick (Nov 21, 2014)

Only 2 options I see. Remove the window/sliding glass door & put it there or, move the fireplace onto the other side of the room.

That or maybe you can hang a mirror on the wall with the stairs that will reflect the fireplace into view?


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

I think Hick nailed it.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

if you post a pic of each wall, I'll try and help you if I can.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Hick said:


> Only 2 options I see. Remove the window/sliding glass door & put it there or, move the fireplace onto the other side of the room.
> 
> That or maybe you can hang a mirror on the wall with the stairs that will reflect the fireplace into view?



I agree with the layout but find the method a bit extreme.  Cover the slider with a blackout lined drapery and use it as a backdrop to set the TV in front of.

That way in a few years when TVs are obsolete and 3-D interactive visuals are the norm you will still have your door.


----------



## Freedomsand (Mar 11, 2015)

Put the TV in the lower right corner of the room.

Put the sofa in the middle, where you have the words Living Room

Set up 2 swivel chairs, one on each side of the sofa. They can be rocker recliners, or just swivel chairs (accent wrap around swivel chairs would be cozy) . Set a coffee table in front of the sofa, and 2 end tables between sofa end and swivel chair. Lamps on end tables. Either run the cords under the rug (if you use a rug) or Run one cord under the rug to the first table, then under the sofa to the second table.

You may need to buy new furniture, but I think that is less expense than moving the sliding door!

Place a sofa table either behind the sofa, or along the wall off center behind it.


----------



## Hick (Nov 21, 2014)

Could mount the TV onto the ceiling & get a nice recliner.


----------

